# The New Knights of Tower



## anton1066 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Intro:* _Valanar has always been a continent plagued by war. 35 years ago Garth and his hordes of orcs swarmed over the land. He was defeated only by the grace of the Golden Hero. The war took its toll and now the once mighty human empire has been crushed. Only a few city states have managed to survive the chaos. Orcs still roam freely in every section of Valanar. 

You have all come to the city state known as Tower. Having lived here, and possibly grown up here your roots run deep. In Tower you have found a home. You have made both friends and enemies, eked out a life in this harsh world, and proven yourselves both trustworthy and capable.   

Recently, times have become a bit harder. Tower resides in the stone valley surrounded by the stonespine mountains. The eastern road has been cut off for months by orc raiding parties. Early this month contact was lost with the dwarves who guard the passage threw the mountains. And now the Gnomish trade caravan has been delayed. The caravan was Tower’s last line of supply and contact to the outside world. It was decided that a party must be sent out to reestablish the lines of trade and communication if Tower is to survive. You have been highly recommended to both the city council and the regent storm sorceress. Since this missions, and the ones likely to follow, are imperative to the survival of the city, and by extension your selves, you decided to accept the position. 

You were declared the ‘new knights of tower’ in a regal ceremony and promised good pay, adequate accommodations and plenty of adventure. You were placed under the command of Thorndred the cities artificer. He as asked you to meet him and his home this morning to begin your new career. 

As the earl morning mist clears, you can see Thorndred’s ‘home’, The massive central clock tower. The Tower itself stands six stories tall and has a another two story building attached to it at the bottom. As you approach the door you see the other knights of the tower gathering.        
_

This all happened a while ago so I am just going to post a few brief things until I get updated.


----------



## anton1066 (Apr 16, 2007)

*The Trade Post*

*Jozan Clc 1* (played by David): A kind hearted priest or the Golden Hero sent from the south to help aid the faithful of tower against their troubles. 

*Vaan Valor Pal 1* (Ivan): Son of a famous blacksmith who helped craft the weapons used to fight Garth and his minions. Vaan felt the call to paladin hood at an early age. He felt no need to study at the foot a bishop, instead he developed his faith into a mighty weapon to stamp out evil all on his own. 

*Hennet Soc 1* (Sarma): The son of a simple fisherman, Hennet used his sorceress powers to become a performer at the Enemy Inn in Tower. Hennet was a blessed, if somewhat sadistic, soul who saw joining the new Knights of Tower as a way to raise both he and his mother out of poverty. As you will find out, his dreams were cut short. 

The Players met with Thorndred and found him to actually be a severely aged Gnome Artificer. Thorndred lives with his warforged servant Cog, whom he aquired some years ago. Cog main duties seem to be smoking, drinking to excess and hinting that the party is likely to meet the same horrible fate as the old knights of Tower. 

After a few hours of preparation, the party moves out to investigate the Gnome trade tower two days march from the city. During the First night, the party is attacked by a giant tree spider. Poor Hennet suffers the brunt of the attack and is poisoned during the fight. Durring the next day the party is ambushed by two orcs they identify as belonging to the wolf tribe. After a relatively easy fight, Hennet (probably bitter about the poison) decapitates both the orcs and sticks their heads onto pikes as a warning. At the end of the day the players reach the foot of the mountain and decide to rest again. 

The party begins a stealthy trek up the mountain and discover three more orcs preparing to ambush them. The party begins arguing about making plans to counter ambush the orcs, but the orcs overhear them and launch a counter counter ambush! After a tough fight, the party has managed to capture one of the orcs. Jozan interrogates the blasphemous creature in a pretty graphic manner, then execute him. Hennet of course decapitates the dead orc and puts his head on another pike (I should really stop arming all these orcs with pikes. It just gives the players too many bad ideas). The party learns the wolf tribe is holding the Gnomes hostage and that now only the Orcish druid and his pets are left guarding the gnomes. 

Rather then resting, Hennet decides to scout the tower by himself (What by the gods was he thinking?). Hennet passes his climb check to scale the rest of the mountain rather then using the path. He even rolls pretty good on a hide check to try and remain undetected. Unfortunately the two wolves at the top sniffed him out despite his sneakiness. The wolves let out a howl as they begin to rip into Hennet. The rest of the party runs up to the top as soon as they hear the howls. They arrive just in time to see Hennet trip and go down to -5hp. A frantic tactacle battle ensues for two rounds as Vaan draws the wolves away and Jozan moves in to save Hennet. The wolves are dispatched and Hennet is back now at 1hp. In fact after the fight everyone is at 1hp. That’s when the orc druid burst through the door of the tower with his own pet wolf and a quarter staff the is glowing green with magic. Vaan unleashes an alchemist fire at the druid which severely wounds him and annoys the wolf. The druid then steps forwards and smashes poor Hennet’s head in with one blow. Hennet falls dead at the orcs feet. The orc begins to laugh but his laoughter is met with Jozan’s battle cry and a mace swing that slams into the druid’s face knocking him unconscious. Jozan and Vaan finish off the wolf without taking a single blow. 

The Gnomes reward the two remaining heroes with a bag of holding. Jozan and Vaan make their way back to Tower with their friends body.


----------



## anton1066 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hennet's Funeral and some new knights*

Reserved.


----------



## anton1066 (Apr 16, 2007)

*The sunless citadel*

Reserved.


----------



## anton1066 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Intrigue, Assassination and Misdirection*

Intrigue, Assassination and Misdirection
Sweat drips down the young and soft hands of Henry Earthpour, noble of the city of Tower. He is kneeling before a woman who, like him, is only 20 summers old. His voice cracks as he hold up the ring and proposes marriage to Valdania, daughter to the circle leader of the druids of stone valley. This marriage is more then just a blessing to the two lovers, it could be a blessing to the city of Tower ad to the Stone Valley. The druids are a powerful force in their own right. Their ancient religion is practised by both orc and human alike. Could this union bring peace between two warring factions? 

Deep within the Ivory Tower (the palace of the Storm Sorceress),  the  unchallenged ruler of  Tower  casts her mind to world s  far beyond are own.
Storm Sorceress: "Will this marriage end the fighting?"
Voice: "If Henry lives till the wedding, it would help."
Storm Sorceress: "Will there be an assassination attempt?"
Voice: "Up to four."
Storm Sorceress: "Who has hired the assassins?"
Voice: No response.
Storm Sorceress (muttering to herself): They must have shielded themselves against my divinations
Storm Sorceress: "What is the residence of the person who has hired the assassins?"
Voice: "The Enemy Inn."
Storm Sorceress: "Can the Knights stop the assassins?"
Voice: "Anything is possible."
Storm Sorceress: Will Henry live if the person who hired the assassins is not found?"
Voice: "Anything is possible"


----------



## dvd793 (Apr 16, 2007)

How come this stuff is reserved? I want to read about myself! -Jozan


----------



## anton1066 (Apr 16, 2007)

*To dave*

I just havnt gotten time to write it up yet. Plus you guys havnt finished the citadel.


----------

